

Ask HN: Iphone 5s from USA work in UK? - hkh

Hey guys,<p>I live in the UK, and it&#x27;s much cheaper for me to buy an Iphone 5s from the US and take it back with me. I have actually just bought one, but haven&#x27;t opened it yet. I got the no-contract AT&amp;T version.<p>Does anyone have any experience if the iPhone will work in the UK? Or should I return it?<p>Cheers!
======
gcatalfamo
Yes it does work, as every other phone would nowadays.

------
caruana
it will work just fine

